# VI - VRI points - worthwhile or a scam?



## danielg53 (Jul 4, 2007)

It appears that the VI point system is flexible and a good way to convert non point units into points...but you need to buy into the system first.  They want 5k to convert my 1 BR EOR to 115 VI points.  Seems expensive to me. I thought perhaps VI points would be available on the resale market.  After perusing EBAY - nothing. 

What do the tug folks know or feel about the VI point program and their availability on resale?

Thanks - Dan


----------



## philemer (Jul 4, 2007)

danielg53 said:


> It appears that the VI point system is flexible and a good way to convert non point units into points...but you need to buy into the system first.  They want 5k to convert my 1 BR EOR to 115 VI points.  Seems expensive to me. I thought perhaps VI points would be available on the resale market.  After perusing EBAY - nothing.
> 
> What do the tug folks know or feel about the VI point program and their availability on resale?
> 
> Thanks - Dan



VI has some decent resorts but their points can be purchased on sites like ebay & holidaygroup.com for abt. $10-$20 each. You don't see them for sale too often so I would do some creative google searches if you like the resorts they offer. Mostly seem to be out West & a couple in Hawaii.

There are three for sale right now at Holiday Group They will consider all offers. IOW, offer 50% less and see what they say.

Phil


----------



## PA- (Jul 4, 2007)

redseason.com also sells them.  The owner and staff of that company are honest.  I'd far prefer dealing with them than Holiday, personally.

VI has very expensive maintenance fees.  I used to be very high on VI, but ever since Sunterra bought them, they haven't been the same.  Sunterra ran them into the ground, literally, and it's taken many years to try to climb out.  They still aren't there yet, in my opinion.  If I were considering VI, I'd probably buy WorldMark instead.  A little more expensive up front, perhaps, but much lower fees, and it's a robust, growing system, unlike VI.  Also, with Worldmark, there's less chance you'll take a bath when you resell.


----------



## ragtop (Jul 4, 2007)

The comparison between Worldmark and VI does raise one interesting issue: VI is governed by a board that is elected by the owners and which functions independently of any developer.  Worldmark, of course, has a board which is controlled by the developer.


----------



## Lee B (Jul 4, 2007)

danielg53 said:


> They want 5k to convert my 1 BR EOR to 115 VI points.  Seems expensive to me. I thought perhaps VI points would be available on the resale market.  After perusing EBAY - nothing.



I didn't understand what you want to convert.

They have an option where you can deposit with them an interval that you own at a non-VI resort and convert that into their points.  They call it DEO Direct Exchange Option.  You pay something to deposit this way.

I chose to buy VI rather than WM because the owners run things, now that they bought the club from Sunterra.  No big company dictating things.  They recently ran a survey (maybe more than one) to learn what direction to take the club.

The dues aren't bad unless you choose every option.  You used to have to pay something to save your points over for next year ("time banking"), but they just stopped that practice.  Now it's no charge.   

Like WM, you may rent points to stay in a resort that needs more than your membership has at the time.

You can exchange through VI into TS resorts all over the world.  Those may be intervals that a member deposited for points or that they got from one of the several exchange companies that they deal with.  AFAIK you don't need to be a member of RCI or II to get an exchange this way.  They call these "instant exchanges" because you see availability before requesting.

They also offer "nightly exchanges" into many (but not all) WM resorts.  For this, you spend points plus $16/night.

For their own resorts, the "nightly" exchanges and instant exchanges, you can see availability online for up to one year ahead.

VI memberships used to be more available in the resale market.  Now they take a little searching.  You can learn a fair amount at http://www.viresorts.com/ .


----------



## danielg53 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thankyou - all -

Lee - it was the deposite on non-VRI weeks I was referring to.


----------



## JudyS (Jul 4, 2007)

I've looked into the VI system. The resorts look nice, but the annual fees are not as low as some of the other systems around.  I think VI could be a reasonable deal for someone who wanted the particular resorts in VI's system. Now that they are managed by VRI, I would expect them to stay the same or improve in the long run, rather than deteriorate as Philip (PA-) said they did under Sunterra.  As Ragtop mentions, VI won't have the owner/management struggles that have happened lately with Worldmark. 

There are definitely VI resales around.  There is a guy on eBay who specializes in them.  I can't remember his eBay ID offhand, but if you email me, I can try to find out for you.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 5, 2007)

highseason.com may be the largest seller of VI units.  Highseason also does many of the eBay auctions that come up.

On eBay, VI ownerships generally sell for around $10 - $13/point. For those units that are not perpetual, I don't see any correlation with expiration date.  

I've only seen one perpetual ownership on eBay recently. That one auctioned at  at $27 per point, but also had 900 points in the bank.  That many points in the bank has significant value, so you need to back that out of the price.  Personally, I would peg the the sale price for that auction at about $17 - $20 per point.


----------



## aliikai2 (Jul 5, 2007)

*VI is a very good system, and since they are no longer Sunterra*

they have improved the resorts greatly.
You can find VI memberships in the $10-15 per point on Ebay a couple of times a month. Or you could email some of the Post Card companies and ask what they have. 
The last group I bought from Holiday, there were 5 memberships, some expiring type some not. They made me an offer, and I counter offered, and we can to an agreement.
We enjoy the fact that we can get great Hawaiian ( includes 4 resorts on Maui) reservations at 365 in advance.
If you have questions about the VI program, email me. 

jmnsho, Greg


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 5, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> highseason.com may be the largest seller of VI units.  Highseason also does many of the eBay auctions that come up.
> 
> On eBay, VI ownerships generally sell for around $10 - $13/point. For those units that are not perpetual, I don't see any correlation with expiration date.
> 
> I've only seen one perpetual ownership on eBay recently.



The key thing which Steve mentioned is that some VI contracts are RTU and expire fairly soon 15-20 years and some contracts do not expire (perpetual).

Be carefull comparing the prices since a contract which expires in 15 years should be worth a whole lot less than one which is perpetual.


----------



## Lee B (Jul 5, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Be careful comparing the prices since a contract which expires in 15 years should be worth a whole lot less than one which is perpetual.



Yes.  If you already have enough TS properties for your heirs, you may like the fact that your VI membership will expire quietly and not be an ongoing issue.  If so, you save money as well as hassle by buying a membership that expires.  That's what I did.


----------



## danielg53 (Jul 7, 2007)

I am considering a $40 per point annual deal.  Now it seems too high.  I think I will wait for an ebay opportunity.

I do like the VI last minute reservation sales and the ability to break up a week.  The number of Hawaii resorts also interest me.

Dan


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 7, 2007)

danielg53 said:


> I am considering a $40 per point annual deal.  Now it seems too high.  I think I will wait for an ebay opportunity.
> 
> I do like the VI last minute reservation sales and the ability to break up a week.  The number of Hawaii resorts also interest me.
> 
> Dan



$40 per point for a perpetual is at least 50% too high.


----------

